# See anything? AF due today



## Kiwiberry

It's been awhile since I last visited BnB, so hello again ladies!! 

I'm not TTC, been using the pull out method. AF was due today & so far nothing. I'm usually pretty regular. Had a tiny bit of red blood yesterday when I wiped, some mild cramping on one side. I thought AF was starting early but nope, have had nothing since then. Currently some back cramps but no bleeding. It's strange because usually she starts up pretty fast & heavy after the first sign. Anyway, took 2 dollar store cheapies, does anyone see a vfl or do I still have line eyes from TTC my 3 babies ?


----------



## Korin

I don't see 2 lines on either of them. Both look negative to me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

After it dried a bit


----------



## Kiwiberry

Korin said:


> I don't see 2 lines on either of them. Both look negative to me.

Thanks hun!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Anyone else? I might just be nuts, I think i could be seeing where I know a line would be. Just sitting here waiting on AF....


----------



## Bevziibubble

I kinda see something faint when I zoom in. I don't know if I just have line eye though. Good luck! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bevziibubble said:


> I kinda see something faint when I zoom in. I don't know if I just have line eye though. Good luck! :)

Thanks Bevzi! :hugs:
No AF yet, going to take 2 more cheapies today after SO gets off work if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed :)

To be honest, I hope AF is just being weird. I don't think we are ready for another baby right now. I would have tried birth control but my body doesn't do well with the hormone treatments and the implants scared me so badly with my anxiety. Part of me is excited at the prospect but it's definitely not the bigger part.


----------



## Kiwiberry

What I'm really hoping is that it's not a cyst. I really really hate those.


----------



## RosieS84

Bottom one I see a line.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kiwiberry said:


> What I'm really hoping is that it's not a cyst. I really really hate those.

Fingers crossed its not :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

No AF yet.

If by a small chance I was pregnant, I would be 3w, 5d right now, based on 30 day cycle & 11 day LP (from before i had my son). I am not sure if LP can change, so that's just a guess atm because I haven't been tracking anything but AF after I had my son.

What I'm most scared about is that it's another cyst which will end up being really painful when it passes. A few years back I did have a cyst that did show a vfl on an hpt. My SO is sure he pulled out in time, so I'm just going crazy not knowing what's wrong with me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

About to test with the cheapie from Walmart!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Well I still see something but honestly I think I'm reaching at this point :/. All I can do now is wait for AF to show, whenever that may be.


----------



## RosieS84

Kiwiberry said:


> Well I still see something but honestly I think I'm reaching at this point :/. All I can do now is wait for AF to show, whenever that may be.
> 
> View attachment 1083517
> View attachment 1083518

Can you make the image into a negative? I did that with mine when I wasn't so sure about the line even though it was a clear positive.


----------



## Kiwiberry

RosieS84 said:


> Can you make the image into a negative? I did that with mine when I wasn't so sure about the line even though it was a clear positive.

I took my last test fmu today. Uploaded original & negative. If I was, I'm pretty sure it would show by now sadly. I still see something but I think it's wishful thinking on my part. I probably have a cyst :( .


----------



## Bump288

Sorry not seeing anything :/


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

I feel like I maybe see something super super faint on the top test, but just give it a few more days. Keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! 

AF 3 days late now. I gave up hope and was just waiting on AF till I read a few women who had all :bfn: with no AF then days after suspected AF they got their :bfp:. So I guess I'm going to keep testing till she shows. 

Expecting the worst though. 

If it was a cyst from my past experience, shouldn't I be in more pain?? The last 3 I had were super painful.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

There is still hope! Don't give up yet. I feel like there would be more pain with the cyst, unless it's really small maybe? I just haven't dealt with them:( I'm really hoping you get that BFP. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay I think AF might finally be starting!! I have some brown & pink CM that's actually making it on the napkin! Thanks everyone for the input & support.


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok something is so wrong..... I thought AF was here because I had some brown / red CM when I wiped but now there's nothing again...... nothjng on the napkin all night too....

WTH is going on :( please help anyone... advice, anything....

Had some nausea last night too, but I thought it was the energy drink I had, still nausea now too after waking up. If it's not pregnancy, what could be wrong with me? I'm scared, this has never happened before....


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm scared to make an appointment because of Covid, and what if they laugh at me for going in for something they might not consider a big deal?


----------



## PerthLady91

Kiwiberry said:


> I'm scared to make an appointment because of Covid, and what if they laugh at me for going in for something they might not consider a big deal?

Aww big hugs!! 
Maybe give them a call and ask some advice? Not sure where you are based but I am in Scotland and the advice is to call and speak to gp with any concerns and they can give advice or point you in direction of next steps.


----------

